# compass tattoo?



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 17, 2012)

just a thought if i had a compass tatoo say on my arm and i pointed the east side of the compass tatoo to the sun that it wud match up and i could follow it like a real compass from that position?


----------



## Fishkiss (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol...hilarious....you should ask one of the thousands of chicks with compass tattoos...excuse me mam..not sure if I'm headed in the rite direction..and I see you have a compass tatoo on your mid lower back,could you bend over slightly and face it to the east.....yep headed in the rite direction...


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a compass rose tattooed on my stomach. I like to tell chicks to "go south on me".


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 17, 2012)

ive got one, dont waste your time, for some reason im still lost going in circles.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 17, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> ive got one, dont waste your time, for some reason im still lost going in circles.


aight ill take that


----------

